# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Tiny Devils Fower Mantis

## welshmorphology

Just L2. Kissing a fruit fly

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-01-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-01-2019),_Dianne_ (03-01-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-01-2019),_Sonny1318_ (03-01-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (03-01-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Wow, that's awesome color.  Reminds me of some of the costumes worn by royalty in the late 1800-early 1900's?  Nature beat 'em to it!

----------


## Dianne

Beautiful!

----------

